# Notebook für sps



## smydy (30 November 2004)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe arbeitsbedingt Intresse, mich mit der S5/S7 auseinander zu setzen. Software ist firmenseitig vorhanden nur fehlt ein Notebook. Ein neues muß es nicht sein, daher die Überlegung ein gebrauchtes zu kaufen, dank ebay geht sowas ja. Die "gefahren" eines gebrauchten Labtops sind bekannt, nur nicht die genauen Anforderungen, außer daß das Notebook eine serielle Schnittstelle haben sollte und als BS Win 2000.
In die engere Wahl sind gekommen die T21 von IBM und das Dell c 800.

Muß ich noch auf andere Anforderungen achten, die das Laptop haben sollte und lieg ich mit den genannten Notebooks richtig, das wäre jetzt meine Frage.

Einen schönen Tag 
Bernd


----------



## AndyPed (30 November 2004)

Hi,

du solltest drauf achten welche Dimensionen das Display hat, und welche Auflösungen möglich sind.
Mit unseren ersten Notebooks die ich zu verantworten hatte bin ich deswegen unglücklich und hoffe das sie bald das zeitige segnen.(Unscharfes Bild bei einer normalen Auflösung, bei der optimalen Auflösung sind die Icons und die Schrift sehr schlecht).

Wenn du die Software von Siemens einsetzt solltest du auch genügend RAM haben (>512 MB). Dieser sollte im Gerät sein oder recht billig "kaufbar" sein.

Ciao


----------



## plc_tippser (30 November 2004)

Für "gelegentliche" Servicezwecke genügt mir ein 14Zoll Gerät mit P1 ab 266Mhz. Das wird aber nicht mehr lange so sein. Aber für kleine Einsätze genügt sicher ein 1Mhz Rechner.

Als Entwickler kann ich die Sanduhr nicht ertragen und möchte möglichst viel am Bildschirm sehen.

pt


----------



## Oberchefe (30 November 2004)

> Aber für kleine Einsätze genügt sicher ein 1Mhz Rechner.



Du meinst sicherlich 1*G*Hz?[/b]


----------



## plc_tippser (1 Dezember 2004)

Oberchefe schrieb:
			
		

> > Aber für kleine Einsätze genügt sicher ein 1Mhz Rechner.
> 
> 
> 
> Du meinst sicherlich 1*G*Hz?[/b]



 türlich. 
pt


----------



## Limbo (1 Dezember 2004)

Da Windows 2000 und XP sehr große Betriebssysteme sind, sollte man auch auf eine entsprechendes HDD achten. 

Ich habe gerade ein Ebay-Laptop mit 3,2 GB HDD gesehen, wo nach der Installation von WinXP und Office noch 700 MB frei sind. Zum Glück kann das Notebook HDs bis 32 GB verwalten. Da eine 2 1/2" HD mit 20 GB neu unter 60 € kostet, lohnt es sich sogar noch, dass sonst brauchbare Notebook aufzurüsten. 

Limbo


----------



## smydy (4 Dezember 2004)

Guten Morgen,

so, ich hab jetzt zugeschlagen und zwar ist es das Dell C 800 geworden,
P III, 850Mhz, 256 Mb, 20Gb, 1400x1050 und sogar noch FireWire. 
Jetzt werd ich mal die SW aufspielen und mich damit auseinander setzen, also vorsicht ich frag euch aus. 
Danke für die Ratschläge zum Kauf dieses Notebooks.


Schönes Wochenende
Bernd


----------



## Limbo (4 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Smydy, herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Darf man fragen, wieviel Du für das NB bezahlt hast, und wie lange der Accu hält, bzw halten soll? Außerdem würde mich interessieren, ob da auch ein 100MB LAN-Anschluß drinn ist.
War Das ein Ebay-Sofortkauf?

Limbo


----------



## smydy (4 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Limbo,

bezahlt hab ich für das Dell-Notebook 549,- € + Versand bei pcnotdienst24.de über ebay. Akku ist laut Beschreibung neu und stärker als der Originalakku und soll auch eine 10/100 Lan-Karte haben. 
Ich denke, nicht grad ein Schnäppchen, aber mir war ebenfalls neben der seriellen Schnittstelle der Firewire-Anschluß wichtig, die Garantie und da gibt es nicht viele Notebooks. 
Montag kommt das gute Stück und ich werde das Ding mal durchprobieren, bin aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen nicht vorher in der lage, mich mit dem Ding zu beschäftigen. 

Falls du noch Fragen haben solltest, einfach melden.

Gruss Bernd


----------



## SPS Markus (4 Dezember 2004)

HI,
also ich denke du hast dich nicht verkauft. Ich selber arbeite schon über 2 Jahre mit dem etwa Baugleichen Modell aus der Inspiron Serie und bin mehr als zufrieden. Gönne ihm noch eine Aufrüstung auf 512MB Ram und mehr brauchst du nicht zu investieren.  Die Geräte sind wirklich robust. Tagelang bei 2 Grad im freien (Korea) sowie fast 45 Grad in China haben keine Schäden hinterlassen. 
Viel spass noch!


Gruß Markus


----------



## Limbo (4 Dezember 2004)

Vom Händer, mit Garantie und neuen Accu ist der Preis OK.
Gemessen an aktuellen Notebookpreisen vom Discounter sieht es auf den ersten Blick vielleicht teuer aus, aber dafür hast Du eine echte Serielle Schnittstelle, mit der Du an jede SPS oder Simovis/Simowert kommst.
Wo eien SPS läuft, hat man zwar überall auch eine Steckdose in der Nähe, aber es ist bequemer mal eben einen Merker zu setzen, oder einen geänderten Baustein zu übertragen, ohne immer Netzteil und Laptop komplett zu verkabeln.
Bei meinem ehemaligen PG 720 reichte der Accu gerade mal zum Booten.

Limbo


----------

